# Toyota ESP 9000 - RS232C Connect Error



## JLC Apparel (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a Toyota ESP 9000. It was working great no problems. Then I was having difficulty downloading a design to the machine. It would take for ever to load. I call Pantograms support. They told me to do a Hard Reset, and follow these directions to free up memory and change the alloted stitch count. I did this, and it worked, but now I have a new problem. I get a RC232C Connect Error. I have disconnected all cables, shut down computer and embroidery machine, reconnected everthing, and still no luck. I even replaced the cable, and no luck. I thought for now I would use my reader card, but the machine wouldn't read the floppy either. I am at a loss and could really use some help. Oh course I have jobs waiting to complete. I don't know if this is a computer issue, or if it the embroidery machine. Again, can somehone shed some light. Thank you! Linda


----------



## JLC Apparel (Apr 26, 2014)

Good news I read a thread about turning off #8 on the lower dip switch panel, and restarting. I am now able to use the floppy drive. This is a relief, but really want to be remote. Thanks in advance for any help.

Linda


----------



## JLC Apparel (Apr 26, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know that I did find a solution to my RS232C Connect Error:

It was a communication speed problem. I needed to coinside my computer with the embroidery machine so they had the same communication speed. My husband figured this all out for me.

Here are the steps:

EMB START
FUNCTION MENU - Press the FUNCTION menu key three times. Then select,
B - COM SPEED
your choices are 9600 - 19200 - 38400 - you just need to know what your computer is at, and if you don't try one at a time.
press - SET

Hope this helps someone! I know I was pretty frustrated.

Have good day!
Linda


----------

